# Three Short Keyboard Works



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

These pieces appear on my album _*Earth Music.

*_Thanks for listening!

*PLAY*


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Not a bad effort. A mix of J.S Bach and Gershwin. In your scores, as I noticed, there are not dynamic symbols / instructions, the same way Bach is doing. At Bach's time was meaningless to use them, because their instruments couldn't produce them. Nowadays I believe we must include them to help the performer and to show him/her how we want the score to be played. The way you have played your works is clean and crispy BUT somehow flat (or mechanical) Think of some pedal for your music, write it down and perform it without conservations. Let the music sound and breath. In our days is VERY important to have people like you, who they can compose some decent music. Your music IS decent and can be, with small alterations, very good. Keep going my friend.


----------



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

Dimace said:


> Not a bad effort. A mix of J.S Bach and Gershwin. In your scores, as I noticed, there are not dynamic symbols / instructions, the same way Bach is doing. At Bach's time was meaningless to use them, because their instruments couldn't produce them. Nowadays I believe we must include them to help the performer and to show him/her how we want the score to be played. The way you have played your works is clean and crispy BUT somehow flat (or mechanical) Think of some pedal for your music, write it down and perform it without conservations. Let the music sound and breath. In our days is VERY important to have people like you, who they can compose some decent music. Your music IS decent and can be, with small alterations, very good. Keep going my friend.


Not sure that you realize that this is an electronic work. It's not a piano, the music was programmed via MIDI commands, nobody "played" the music.The instrument is a physical modeling software program that works under a digital audio workstation (DAW). There is no performer and the piece is not written as though there is. If you're interested, please read https://www.jerrygerber.com/markings.htm to understand why I notate without markings for players.

Thank you for taking the time to listen. Much appreciated.


----------

